# Reformed Schools in So-Cal



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone know of any good Reformed schools where I could get an undergrad in theology? I am attending Moody Bible Institute next year but I am looking to re-locate to the So-Cal area if there is a good alternative...

Just wondering if anyone on the board had any suggestions.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 26, 2006)

ARe you a paedobaptist? 
If you are not, then I'd suggest you forget Moody and go to Boyce College here in Louisville, KY.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 26, 2006)

The Master's College, Santa Clarita, CA: close proximity to a number of great churches, nice neighborhood, driving distance to the beach and mountains, and plenty of job opportunities...


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 26, 2006)

Ya I am a paedobaptist.

One problem with Masters is I have heard the cost is un-real. I'll do more research on it though.  

Thank you!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2006)

One of our members here, Matthew Morales, attends Providence Christian College, in So-Cal. u2u him, and he can talk to you about it.

Screen name: matthew11v25

Signature line:
Matthew Morales
BTS Major
Providence Christian College.
Ontario, CA


[Edited on 4-26-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> ....I am looking to re-locate to the So-Cal area if there is a good alternative...Just wondering if anyone on the board had any suggestions.



Hi,

Providence CC will be a big improvement over Moody! It's a small school and it's just getting accredited and their library is still small, but there are other libraries in the LA area. Don't assume that the Master's College reflects the theology of J. MacArthur.

College is a great opportunity to broaden your horizons. A Bib/theol major is fine, but be sure to take advantage of your opportunity to learn a European language, to read the "greats," to become well read in history and literature, to learn to appreciate music and art. In short, don't miss your opportunity to become a well-educated person. College is not or should not be a trade school. It's a place to learn the basics of language (grammar), to think well (logic), and to write well (rhetoric).

Those things will make you a much better theologian and more useful to the kingdom. 

Blessings,

rsc


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> ...



agree. the library is small, but solid...and growing  .


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 26, 2006)

We currently also have a few baptists (or similiar leaning) that attend the school. That includes my recent background. though the profs are generally Presbyterian, the atmosphere is very welcoming to those that are not from a paedo background.

[Edited on 4-26-2006 by matthew11v25]


----------



## matt01 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> One problem with Masters is I have heard the cost is un-real.



For some things, you get what you pay for. TMC was not cheap, but it was manageable.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> ...



Thanks for the advice. A problem I am running into now was my attitude earlier. I always knew I wanted to be a pastor. In the churches I grew up in, if you had a Bachelors in Biblical Theology, you were qualified to be a teaching pastor. I always wanted to pursue my education further but I figured I would be a pastor after I completed my under-grad...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 3, 2006)

Well I hope you go to Master's because I'll probably be there in about another year, hopefully sooner. It would be neat to meet (ha that rhymes. Anyway...) another person from the PB 

Blessings...


----------

